# 3 new Paphs



## ncart (Nov 23, 2010)

My OS inivted Norito Hasegawa as a speaker last Tuesday and the OS sponsored a field trip to visit Theresa Hills at Hillsview Gardens on Sunday. I had a great time and these 3 paphs are my recent acquisition. :rollhappy:

*Mem. Hirohisa Kawai ( Muriel Constance 'Black Monarch' x bellatulum 'Black Lady' )* According to Norito and his slide, it is supposed to a really dark one. 







*Vanda M. Pearman (bellatulum 'Dumbo' x delenatii 'Pink Butterfly')* from Theresa






*Maudiae 'Gen X' AM/AOS x (Voodoo Magic x Eric Meng) 'Hillsview'* from Theresa


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

The 1st one looks a nice plant & some are 'Black'
#2, has a great leaf for a VMP, these usually have good flowers.
#3. If nothing else it WILL be very dark in color judging by the color in the leaf.


----------



## hardy (Nov 24, 2010)

Great looking plants!


----------



## ncart (Nov 24, 2010)

As for the Mem. Hirohisa Kawai, Norito brought only two of them. Right after his talk, I ran over the sales table and grabbed the last one.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

Mem. Hirohisa Kawai - Interesting cross. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## ncart (Nov 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Mem. Hirohisa Kawai - Interesting cross. Sounds like a good time.



http://www.orchid.gr.jp/paph_htms/paph_noverty.htm

Scroll down and check out the pictures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

ncart said:


> http://www.orchid.gr.jp/paph_htms/paph_noverty.htm
> 
> Scroll down and check out the pictures.



Thanks for the link -- very impressive hybrid. Looks like they will all be winners.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2010)

Dang nice plants! What to see the first one.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like Norito made the rounds. He was at the regional judging educational meetings last weekend here in Seattle. I enjoyed his perspectives on judging Paphs and was fortunate to observe on the judging team he was on. I picked up a little Paph. henryanum from him as well. I had been looking for one that didn't cost an arm and a leg.

Susan


----------



## ncart (Nov 25, 2010)

Susan, Portland was his first stop, then Salem before he visited Seattle. We enjoyed his talk. He sure did have lots of nice plants.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 25, 2010)

We got him out of town on Monday just as the big snow storm hit Seattle. He was ready to go home!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

Snow!?


----------

